# Rick Rickert interview (HoopsHype.com)



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Rick Rickert interview (HoopsHype.com) (9-11-03).
http://hoopshype.com/interviews/rickert_sierra.htm

_Why did you decide to enter the draft this year?

RR: To step up in my career. I wanted to play against better competition and, you know, take my game to the next level.

Looking back, do you think it was a bad decision to declare for the draft this year?

RR: Not at all. Not at all! I wouldn't be where I am now if I hadn't done that. I don't think it was a bad decision._

Krka team page.
http://www.basket.krka.si/en/


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

it was a horrible desicon. if he had stayed 1 year, minnesota gophers could be a elite 8 team.
humpries
rickert
hargrow
that other new freshman.
bad descicon


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

He knew the Wolves couldn't draft him in the lottery.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

I think he definitely think he should of left after his freshman year. He must of known how ridiculously overrated he was and his stock was only gonna drop.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> I think he definitely think he should of left after his freshman year. He must of known how ridiculously overrated he was and his stock was only gonna drop.


I totally agree with you. He has no toughness.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> I totally agree with you. He has no toughness.


Exactly, he's big and he can shoot so everyone thinks he'll be a great NBA player. They seem to for get that he doens't have other skills, and has the the intensity of a kitten.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Rickert is a joke. The only reason he got drafted is because he's white and from Minnesota. Any other scenario and the fans would be up in arms. He's an idiot for thinking he could ever play in the NBA.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I was up in arms! 

The whole highlight of the draft for me was going to be Rick Rickert not getting drafted. 

And then he gets picked by my team...my head just about exploded.

My roomie took down his Timberwolves posters after they announced the pick. 

(Fortunately, he had reason to put them back up really quickly. We got Cassell the next day!)


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Rickert is a joke. The only reason he got drafted is because he's white and from Minnesota. Any other scenario and the fans would be up in arms. He's an idiot for thinking he could ever play in the NBA.


true, though his race has nothing to do with it. it would've been just as bad if we had drafted jerry holman. i don't agree with what we picked anyway. they should'a just let him drop and picked kirk penney since he'll be on the roster anyway.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> 
> RR: Not at all. Not at all! I wouldn't be where I am now if I hadn't done that. I don't think it was a bad decision.


Exactly, he wouldn't be where he is now, he would be in Minnesota playing for a good team, instead he is in Europe and will never be heard from again.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

wow, can you say KVH part 2? He cant play in the post-season... or the regular season for that matter...:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I hope you all remember and stand by your statements. You say, hey the U of M as his location so I'm biased. Ok I believe Rick Rickert can play, if I'm wrong then I'm wrong but do not close the book yet, Rick is still in the game.

And to the person that said the Gophers would of had Kris Humphries and Rick on the same team, well sorry, we wouldn't of because the only reason Kris came is because Rick left.

You all laugh that he is playing in Europe, well I believe the Wolves are damn lucky to have a young talented kid that is willing to go over to Europe, improve his skills and come back ready and prepared to produce. Play pro basketball overseas and get paid or go to college and do college work? Yeah that is a real tough choice? Rick has the right attitude, he could go cry about it, but he isn't doing that now is he.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

bump.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GQStar10</b>!
> bump.


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=60380&forumid=56


----------

